# Apple TV et concerts



## regsam (14 Janvier 2013)

Pendant un certain temps, nous avions la possibilité de voir toute une série de concerts.
Cette option du menu a semble t-il disparu. 
Il y a t-il une raison à cela ?


----------



## Gwen (14 Janvier 2013)

C&#8217;était des concerts exceptionnels orchestré par Apple en tant que promotion des artistes. Leur disponibilité était limitée. Normalement, ça devrait revenir cette année avec d&#8217;autres artistes.


----------

